# Getting Organized



## SheilaOH (Jan 8, 2010)

Today, I spend several hours condensing three adress books into one reliable and easy to find address/phone book.

What a mess and conglomoration. Tomorrow, I hope to tackle some more paperwork and get things cleaner and neater.

What kind of organizing do you all work on?:smack


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm trying to organize (re-organize) my whole house, room by room - that's my new year's resolution! De clutter a little more, get rid of stuff I'll never use!


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I've spent the last several months working room by room to get things cleaned and organized. I usually do 2 weekends each month. Yesterday I cleaned through all of the kitchen cabinets and washed them well, and the fridge and stove. Next weekend will probably be the pantry. I plan to rotate through the year to keep up with it. Most importantly, I've stopped bringing stuff home that isn't important for our life style. I can't see the point of cleaning out my clutter if I am still adding to it.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

We have a 20x24ft storage shed with 2 lofts. It holds a little bit of everything! I cleaned and re-organized it last week. Another big job out of the way!


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I do fly lady keeps me on a schedule


----------



## pixieduster (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm trying to organize/declutter the whole house too. This weekend I am working on the kitchen, dining room, and pantry. So much to organize, I keep putting it off because it seems so overwhelming. One thing I have learned, having a dog makes my kids keep their stuff in their bedrooms more instead of strewn across the house, lol. Atleast they care about their stuff enough to not let a puppy chew it up.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

When we defrosted our freezer, we wrote down an inventory and I put it on the computer! What a difference! When something is taken out or put into the freezer, the list gets updated!
I also date everything that goes in there so I know when something really should be used!


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Ronron, flylady is great!

I especially like her "don't pull out what you can't put back in 15 minutes" philosophy.

I do little bits at a time, while (trying to) keep up with the regular cleaning chores, my DD and DH, all the animals, and school. Yesterday, I did one junk drawer. That surely was an adventure. What on earth made me think I'd NEED that stuff that now, I can no longer even identify to what it belonged!?!??!?!???

It's much better to organize as you go. Take that extra 2 minutes, rather than waiting to do a huge reorganization. Now if only I could always "walk that talk", I'd be fine.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah!! Cleaned and re-organized my closet Friday, and defrosted the little freezer. Little by little the 'whole house' re-organizing is happening!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I cleaned out the pantry yesterday, today I'm puttin things back in, got way too much of some things and not enough of others. So, about normal.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

One of my goals this year is to completely dejunk, clean & organize my house- and keep it that way! I found a box today that I'd forgotten about. It was paper that needs shredding or burning. The oldest thing I found was dated 1991! Yow!!!

2 weeks ago I got rid of 155 books. It encourages me to continue, but I have a problem with getting started again when I have to quit for a while. When I can't spend time really digging into things, I am trying to develop the habit of dejunking as I go. I find myself really looking at things- not just looking but seeing! And out it goes. Little things really add up!


----------

